# Back Stage!



## Fsh (Jun 28, 2016)

Y'all have such beautiful tanks! But my question is what is your method of hiding the equipment? From hang on back filters to tubing to heaters to hoses; what is your trick? Duct tape? Zip ties? Backdrop paper? Or do you just let it all hang out?

I want to hear/see your ideas and setups!


----------



## sandie.rose.923 (Jun 13, 2016)

I painted the back of my tank

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fsh (Jun 28, 2016)

Just black? What kind of paint?


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

If your tank is already up and running painting will be a pain.. 
What I did for a 40 gallon breeder tank, got a black shelf liner from homedepot the thick padded one (8 dollar or so) it will maintain its shape and since my rack is metal I used 4 strong magnets on the corners to hold it in place, 3M double side tapes will also work. I had less space behind my tank and moving the rack was also not an option.


For black paint I would use, plasti dip spray can. Its easy to peel of if you change your mind.


----------



## AndyMauro0 (Jul 15, 2016)

What I accomplished for a 40 gallon raiser tank, got a dark rack liner from homedepot the thick cushioned one (8 dollar or thereabouts) it will keep up its shape and since my rack is metal I utilized 4 in number magnets on the corners to hold it set up, 3M twofold side tapes will likewise work. I had less space behind my tank and moving the rack was likewise impossible.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Love the photos? Why is this in the photo thread?


----------



## jordie416 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey OP, not sure why but your photos are not loading. I tried restarting my computer and updating my display drivers but still no luck. What gives?


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

AndyMauro0 said:


> What I accomplished for a 40 gallon raiser tank, got a dark rack liner from homedepot the thick cushioned one (8 dollar or thereabouts) it will keep up its shape and since my rack is metal I utilized 4 in number magnets on the corners to hold it set up, 3M twofold side tapes will likewise work. I had less space behind my tank and moving the rack was likewise impossible.


That is one skill you have there....keep it up..


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Paint.


----------



## myswtsins (Nov 1, 2008)

I like colored posterboard from dollar tree. Can change the background easily whenever you want, although I always use black.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

why is this in photo thread??


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> why is this in photo thread??


Because it have photos 😎, kidding. Sometimes I can't help it.


----------

